# Hi ya'll, from AR. Been posting, need to introduce!



## FlyGap

Hi horse lovers!
I am really enjoying all the INCREDIBLE information on this site!
It's the best and THANK YOU SO MUCH! Keep it up!

Now about FlyGap!

I come from family that has been training/breeding/racing/*TRADING*
 Appaloosas and Quarter horses for over 100 years. My Bob (grandfather)
was located in Sircoxy & Bunceton, MO (sp) and was actually one of the first
people to ever build the "modern" horse trailer. He set up shop and was 
one of the first dealerships in MO.

Unfortunately my father did not inherit the horse gene and I was turned out in a pasture with an 18 Mo. QH/Arab at 11. Best day of my life!
My Bob's advice, get on and ride girl! Had a bunch of learning to do with her and eventually we became an incredible endurance team. That was years and years ago...
I kept it up a bit during college, bred a few mares that went on to do amazing things. Then I got married and moved out to the "wilderness" of
Arkansas! For the past 7 years I've been rehabing horses from local farms,
helping my inlaws train their horses and just now have time to really get 
back into MY horses and enjoy them for myself! We have AMAZING trails
out here and operate a Lodge & Cabin - large event business at Mulberry Mountain - Lodge, Cabins, & Campground - Ozark, Arkansas.

So if any of you good people are in the neighborhood, stop in and say hi!

It's been a long road, but I've always had a horse at my side to carry me
through. They are my #1 love, and I feel lost without being able to look
across the pasture and see my ponies.
So excited to learn from you all as we all have more to learn,
Have a blessed day!


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Hey, nice of you to introduce yourself! Great looking website you have! Post pics of the horses too when your ready


----------



## FlyGap

Hi!
Here are a couple shots of my horses. Seems like I'm always the one behind the
camera. Hopefully I'll get more shots up soon of me riding my new trail gelding
Rick. He is a rescue that we adopted from a local horse trader. Ugh! But he is
coming along nicely! My former horse Rooster, I just miss the old man... isn't
the same around here without him. And Siena my endurance pony, was really 
proud of her, she went on to be an excellent playday pony! 

I ride mostly western, trails only now. Working on getting our mare Dash ready
to show for my daughter. Excited about finally having the time now to enjoy my horses! Always seemed like someone was dropping off a rough one,
a sick one, underfed clydesdale, a lame family horse, you name it. I've paid my
dues! But I'll still never say no to a needy horse! 

Rick - not me on him, more shots coming soon!








This is my first go on Rick, he was trouble, but worth it!









Old man Rooster, yeah he's on the porch! Pretty much where he spent his last
days. Loved to watch TV through the windows and then napped with his nose
resting on the front doorknob! He is 27 in this picture.








I don't know what she is more excited about, Rooster behind her or her new
purse!

One of my all time favorite fillies, she was so pretty, didn't get as tall as I'd
have liked but man could she move!









And of course my second main man Chevy! Don't leave the house without him!









Thanks for lookin, hope to get to know you all better soon!


----------



## tinyliny

Thank you for sharing those pictures of your lovely home and family. Your daughter is adorable. What a smile! 

Only time I ever spent in Arkansas was at Table Rock Lake as a kid. I remember being blown away that the fish would actually nibble on your toes.
Very hot there!


----------



## FlyGap

Hi Tinyliny!
Yeah we had so many 100 degree days this year I lost track!
Now it's nice and cool, trees are turning, getting ready to 
hit the trails! I'll have some great fall shots soon.
Just wish we would get some rain, send it down will ya?
Thanks!


----------

